
Coronavirus wipes out $1.7T in US stock market value in two days - finphil
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/25/coronavirus-wipes-out-1point7-trillion-in-us-stock-market-value-in-two-days.html
======
streetcat1
No it did not, it just moved the money from buyers to sellers.

Zero amount of money was created or lost.

